# [RISOLTO] Synaptiks non si avvia

## mrfabiolo

```
┌❨0 ✓❩─[mrlogick@tux]─[5, 20KB]─[19:49]

└[~] ➤ sudo synaptiks

Password: 

QSystemTrayIcon::setVisible: No Icon set

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

kbuildsycoca4 running...

synaptiks(20209): Couldn't start kglobalaccel from kglobalaccel.desktop:  "Could not find service 'kglobalaccel.desktop'." 

synaptiks(20209) KGlobalAccelPrivate::getComponent: Failed to connect to the kglobalaccel daemon QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner", "Could not get owner of name 'org.kde.kglobalaccel': no such name")

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/synaptiks/kde/trayapplication.py", line 254, in newInstance

    self.icon = SynaptiksNotifierItem()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/synaptiks/kde/trayapplication.py", line 157, in __init__

    self.setup_manager(self.touchpad)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/synaptiks/kde/trayapplication.py", line 185, in setup_manager

    self.touchpad_manager = TouchpadManager(touchpad, self)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/synaptiks/management.py", line 129, in __init__

    self._monitors = {'mouses': MouseDevicesManager(self),

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/synaptiks/monitors/mouses.py", line 152, in __init__

    self._resume_monitor = create_resume_monitor(self)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/synaptiks/monitors/power.py", line 110, in create_resume_monitor

    bus = dbus.SystemBus(mainloop=mainloop)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/_dbus.py", line 194, in __new__

    private=private)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/_dbus.py", line 100, in __new__

    bus = BusConnection.__new__(subclass, bus_type, mainloop=mainloop)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 122, in __new__

    bus = cls._new_for_bus(address_or_type, mainloop=mainloop)

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
```

Qual è il problema? Devo installare qualcosa per avviarlo?Last edited by mrfabiolo on Sat Nov 29, 2014 11:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sabayonino

```
/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
```

il servizio dbus non è avviato (è installato ? )

----------

## source-based

Ho avuto lo stesso problema con wicd.....

```

emerge dbus

rc-update add dbus default

```

...e un reboot e dovresti essere a posto.

----------

## djinnZ

 *source-based wrote:*   

> [omissis]

   :Confused:   *Quote:*   

> emerge -1 dbus

 

----------

## mrfabiolo

```
emerge dbus

rc-update add dbus default 
```

Grazie mille. Si bastavano questi comandi qui.

----------

## djinnZ

 *mrfabiolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge dbus
> 
> ...

 e sono sbagliati. Non è bene che un pacchetto come dbus sia aggiunto a world.

----------

